# Been gone but hopefully not forgotten..



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey fellas how's it been? It's been a little while since I was "active" Over here.. I haven't ridden my bike in a year! Since my son came along, the ATV has been neglected.. I used my Jeep more in the past year so that he could come with us. So I kinda fell out of the forums a little aside from a couple that I Mod/Admin on.. 

Anyway, I'm selling the Brute, and will hopefully soon be a proud owner of a Ranger 900XP. That way my wife and son can tag along, and I can keep the Jeep out of the mud, and only on the rocks/beach/mall curbs... LOL

Anyway, just wanted to let you guys know that I'm still around.. Just been kinda lurking in the shadows for a bit..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

I aint forgot bout cha. Been wonderin what you were up to



-Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason....who is that again? J/k bud, i've seen you around now and then.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Good to know you are still kick'n out there. Glad to hear from ya.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> gpinjason....who is that again? J/k bud, i've seen you around now and then.


J, we need to go ride when I get the new rig... All these years and we haven't managed to meet up to ride yet...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Who are you ??? Again !!! And you don't want to ride with filthy he rubs bad habits off on you.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Welcome back!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> J, we need to go ride when I get the new rig... All these years and we haven't managed to meet up to ride yet...


You still have the same #? I'll have to shoot you a txt, mine changed. 



walker said:


> Who are you ??? Again !!! And you don't want to ride with filthy he rubs bad habits off on you.


 Dont listen to this guy, he's full of himself :fart:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

walker said:


> Who are you ??? Again !!! And you don't want to ride with filthy he rubs bad habits off on you.


This coming from a guy that switched to Honda.... :nutkick:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

gpinjason said:


> This coming from a guy that switched to Honda.... :nutkick:


Yes it is. Lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

walker said:


> Yes it is. Lol


probly a heck of a lot more reliable than the ole brute though... I'm tired of fighting with carbs... moving up to FI...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gpinjason said:


> probly a heck of a lot more reliable than the ole brute though... I'm tired of fighting with carbs... moving up to FI...


FI is awesome.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Forget a carb.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Even Cee-Lo knows it. He said "I been ridin 'round the woods w/ my jets all wrong and I'm like, _Forget_ youuuuu"


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Even Cee-Lo knows it. He said "I been ridin 'round the woods w/ my jets all wrong and I'm like, _Forget_ youuuuu"


Lmao!

Welcome back brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Never met u before but hey im caleb nice to meet u.... Welcome back


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Even Cee-Lo knows it. He said "I been ridin 'round the woods w/ my jets all wrong and I'm like, _Forget_ youuuuu"


LOL.. now that's pretty funny...


----------

